# silver lake basin area



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

i've been fishing and exploring this area quite a bit recently and im planning to take my dad out there with the utv and do an over-nighter. I was wondering if anyone would like to compare notes. I usually head up cr 573/deer lake road past the dead river basin and onto CR aat/silver lake road. we will be able to cover a lot of ground with the utv, is there any place in particular that we should focus on? i'd like to go all the way around the basin and hit up all the creeks, i know this used to be Voelker territory, however from what i understand his camp has been torn down... 

We will be using flies only, c&r.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

This thread concerns streams that are not to be named in the open forums. Use PMs to offer specifics. This is in line with MS' long standing policy about stream reports. It can be found in the "sticky" at the top of the threads for each river forum.


----------

